Ask HN: What site/app do you use for portfolio tracking? - simonsarris
======
daleholborow
I recently signed up for
[https://wwww.alphatrackr.com/main/](https://wwww.alphatrackr.com/main/) and
then by pure random coincidence, met the founder during a social meetup about
value-based investing. I have no affiliation, but it seems tidy and might be
suitable?

